# Which Drive-away Awning should we choose?.



## granma (May 21, 2008)

Hello, We have had our Motorhome for about 6 weeks now and had a few weekends in it, can anyone recommend a drive-away awning with a sleeping inner tent and a space to live in (for when we take family ) for a Burstner T star 695. 
Granma :roll:


----------



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, we have just purchased a "suncamp challenger 2" from E-Bay this is 320cm width and 195cm depth When it arrived we had no problem erecting the frame and canvas tent bit, Be sure that the height is compatable with the heigt of your motorhome, they do a suncamp challenger 1 ,That is slightly smaller, We think all in all a decent unit and priced quite reasonable too, incidentaly the parent company is "Dorema" well respected in this field. Regards Dave....


----------



## granma (May 21, 2008)

Thank you Dave, We are in our late 60's and early 70's and finding it a new adventure for us never having done this before, now I have something to look for, thanks for your advise. Pat.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Pat - Not exactly a drive-away awning but if you intend staying put with your van once the awning is up then lots of owners are buying lightweight awnings such as the Kampa Rally 260 or 390. Very stable in windy conditions in contrast to others and quick to erect and take down. As Dave mentioned watch the hight limit whatever you buy, in this case its 250cm to the awning rail.

Ron


----------

